# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  i562564 dream yoga sivavsons class

## i562564

my notebook

----------


## i562564

Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1
Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.
Level 1 - Day 1

Before startint he exercise I was aware of maybe 2/3 sounds, that were very obvious and very present for my mind....after calming down and closing my eyes I gradually became aware of a greater variety of sounds, it starting with registering the chirping of the birds outside of my window and then the neighbours running down the stairs and so on...overall I could identify around 6/7 sounds. At some times it even became a little bit overwhelming, as I was increasing my focus also the sounds became more present and louder....Interesting was also to note that as I shifted my focus, sounds became more nuanced..for example it occured to me that myself sitting on the bed was also creating some sounds..as I was focusing on myself I could hear for example sounds of digestion or creacking of the bed....it became very clear that focus can establish what you are hearing and what not, through focusing on different aspects I was able to make sounds become present and more nuanced, if I do not focus maximum 2/3 sounds will be appearend.

----------


## i562564

Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1
Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.
Level 1 - Day 2

Similiar as yesterday beforehand I was aware of probably 2 sounds which were very present in the room...after relaxing and closing my eyes I was aware of at least 4 sounds at any given moment and the sounds were very present....I was also able to perceive sounds that were rather far away such as children plaing somewhere in the neighbourhood...overall I also recognized that one is not accustomed to so many stimuli at once..sometimes it can feel a little overwhelming to be subjected to so many stimuli but it also shows clearly also how the brain is muting them. I also noticed that I am during the day already a little more aware of different sounds especially after the exercise....instead of only the 2 sounds I now sometimes already perceive conciously around 4 different ones.

----------


## i562564

Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1
Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.
Level 1 - Day 3

What I said beforehand in the other posts is still true....what I noticed today is that it is also possible to notice silence...the rare occasions where you do not perceive any sounds...furthermore it was very obvious today how much your perception depends on your focus, if I do not focus and let my mind wander I will perceive 0-1 sounds, if you then turn your focus back on you will perceive many more sounds.

----------


## i562564

Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1
Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.
Level 2 - Day 4

Focusing on multiple sounds is indeed very difficult, I wans't sure how to handle it that sounds were coming and going, I had one constant sound on which I could anchor but then sometimes a car was driving by so I was able to add that to the constant sound but then it was gone and I couldn#t add up a sound on that one as well. The most I was able to focus on was about 3 or 4 sounds but then it already got a little overwhelming....I think focusing on 8 will become a true challenge and also quite tiresome which shows how important the filtering mechanism of the brain is.

----------


## i562564

Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1
Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.
Level 2 - Day 4

Today I tried again at level two, overall it is quite difficult to hold a variety of sounds at the same time in ones head. What I tried to do is utilize one sound as my lets say base level and then stack other sounds on that one. I was able to focus on two sounds at the same time very well, three was also somewhat still possible I guess but four was really hard and I'd easily loose focus of one. Furthermore I still need to figure out how to manage the coming and going of sounds, this is really difficult to manage if sounds are noth consistently there to stack up on one another.....

----------


## i562564

Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1
Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.
Level 2 - Day 6

Today I was able to hold around 4 sounds at the same time in my head....it is nonetheless very difficult to keep up the focus on previous sounds when a new very prominent sound starts entering....I have the 4 sounds but then someone loudely starts walking down the stairs, this sound will overlay them...I remember to have read that if certain stimuli pass a barrier then they will become very prominent....and vice versa if they are around for a long time they will go into dissaperance such as that you cannot smell your perfume after a while anymore but for everyone that stimuli is new they can....in this line it becomes clear that our brain has preset protocols how to handle stimuli, often with the ultimate goal in mind to help us survive....

----------


## Sivason

Hi! I had a house fire and have been off DV for awhile. I will try to get back to answering posts soon.

----------

